# Discover Channel Shows Dangerously Irresponsible Chainsaw Work



## under_the_hill

Discovery's "Homestead Rescue" show covers homesteaders who have gotten in over their heads and offers them expert/professional help to make it work.

Please view this episode "Poisoned" from Season 4 at around the 12 minute mark (just after the first commercial break).
https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/homestead-rescue/full-episodes/poisoned

No safety glasses, hard hats, or chaps.
Amateurs (the people supposedly being helped) shown casually using saws.
@ 13:00 A large oak tree in unknown condition
The family is gathered around the base of this oak as it is bottle jacked over - including the daughter!
STILL NO PPE
The family INVITED TO STAND AT THE BASE AS THE TREE IS CUT WITH NO PPE
The "expert" cuts through the g-ddamn hinge and the oak tree falls backwards with the appearance that everyone is still around the tree.
Another "close call"
"Expert" apologizes for what could have happened.

Both the dangerous behavior and the using of these naive (I don't mean this unkindly) homesteaders as props is reprehensible. The father even accepts the apology, when if he knew how dangerous what just happened was and how irresponsible this show and its producers are, he should be outraged. 

The only possible excuse is that the danger was a lie created by the show producers. Did Discovery set up this danger by mixing the cuts out of order and adding voiceover screams of the women, but in reality with only the "expert" and his helper right next to the tree at the time he cuts through the hinge? All this done to make it exciting while giving viewers a terrible impression of arborist profession. Real or a setup, there is no excuse for a professional to cut through the hinge.

I apologize if this is the wrong forum, but I'm upset by how irresponsible the production was on this fake reality show. The producers would probably say it highlights the danger of tree work and it's a good thing, but it's a mockery and awful and they should be ashamed.


----------



## Wyrdman

I get the feeling it isn't limited to just this show on the Discovery channel. The whole channel just seems like a TV tabloid aiming towards rural america. Although I don't watch a whole lot.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

Discovery, TLC, History et.al. have turned to [email protected] over the last 10-15 years. They've turned into the drama networks.

Drama sells. ACTUAL reality not so much.


----------



## gary courtney

Shows like that will cause the feds to start regulating chainsaws like guns!


----------



## rayjay257

I am a welder and I see a tremendous amount of stupidity on display on car related shows on the tube. Lots of bare skin exposed to the arc.


----------



## buzz sawyer

WOW!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

rayjay257 said:


> I am a welder and I see a tremendous amount of stupidity on display on car related shows on the tube. Lots of bare skin exposed to the arc.



I first started to learn to weld when I turned 11. I took some formal classes when I was 14 to get certified. So a few years later I thought I was unstoppable. So on a hot summer day I fired up my Lincoln without any clothes, but my cutoffs. by night I was covered with blisters. So that is what those leather shirts are for. Already have had cancer areas removed. No bare skin for me. 
No one is going to watch any programs where as every body is safe. Thanks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Is this the show with Marty?

A while back he brought a saw in to get worked on (he lives not far from here)

Whoever had sharpened them, it was almost laughable, angles were all out of whack, most around probably 50-60* tooth angle! Offered to sharpen, got told they were just fine like that. 

He's a nice guy and all, but I usually try to go hide when he comes by, he's really pushy. Has no qualms of calling a baby ugly, even if there wasn't any reason to do so.


----------



## Skeans

under_the_hill said:


> Discovery's "Homestead Rescue" show covers homesteaders who have gotten in over their heads and offers them expert/professional help to make it work.
> 
> Please view this episode "Poisoned" from Season 4 at around the 12 minute mark (just after the first commercial break).
> https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/homestead-rescue/full-episodes/poisoned
> 
> No safety glasses, hard hats, or chaps.
> Amateurs (the people supposedly being helped) shown casually using saws.
> @ 13:00 A large oak tree in unknown condition
> The family is gathered around the base of this oak as it is bottle jacked over - including the daughter!
> STILL NO PPE
> The family INVITED TO STAND AT THE BASE AS THE TREE IS CUT WITH NO PPE
> The "expert" cuts through the g-ddamn hinge and the oak tree falls backwards with the appearance that everyone is still around the tree.
> Another "close call"
> "Expert" apologizes for what could have happened.
> 
> Both the dangerous behavior and the using of these naive (I don't mean this unkindly) homesteaders as props is reprehensible. The father even accepts the apology, when if he knew how dangerous what just happened was and how irresponsible this show and its producers are, he should be outraged.
> 
> The only possible excuse is that the danger was a lie created by the show producers. Did Discovery set up this danger by mixing the cuts out of order and adding voiceover screams of the women, but in reality with only the "expert" and his helper right next to the tree at the time he cuts through the hinge? All this done to make it exciting while giving viewers a terrible impression of arborist profession. Real or a setup, there is no excuse for a professional to cut through the hinge.
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong forum, but I'm upset by how irresponsible the production was on this fake reality show. The producers would probably say it highlights the danger of tree work and it's a good thing, but it's a mockery and awful and they should be ashamed.



Never seen a bottle jack used in a tree?
Second issue there’s times where you will bypass a hinge or cut through a hinge for Dutchman’s ect or to get the butt to jump. If you look at the picture you’ll see both there, the heart are gutted and jacked on a corner line.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

99% of people who create a Dutchman with a bypass have done so unintentionally and have created a very dangerous and uncontrollable falling situation. These people are not fallers.
The head guy in that show has no idea how to properly fell trees and is representing himself as an expert. He’s an arrogant ass and is lucky he hasn’t got himself killed.


----------



## under_the_hill

Skeans said:


> Never seen a bottle jack used in a tree?
> Second issue there’s times where you will bypass a hinge or cut through a hinge for Dutchman’s ect or to get the butt to jump. If you look at the picture you’ll see both there, the heart are gutted and jacked on a corner line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I've seen bottlejacks used to fell over trees. Mentioning it was to point out that it was not a casual tree felling. I'll correct and say there is no excuse for cutting through the hinge in *this* situation based on what he said he planned to do.

Can't tell what you are doing in the picture (have a video?), but it certainly looks well beyond my skills.


----------



## under_the_hill

Ted Jenkins said:


> I first started to learn to weld when I turned 11. I took some formal classes when I was 14 to get certified. So a few years later I thought I was unstoppable. So on a hot summer day I fired up my Lincoln without any clothes, but my cutoffs. by night I was covered with blisters. So that is what those leather shirts are for. Already have had cancer areas removed. No bare skin for me.
> No one is going to watch any programs where as every body is safe. Thanks



Programs such as "How Its Made" are great and don't add manufactured drama, though some of the spin-offs do. There are good Youtube channels where the person concentrates on the technique while being safe or at least not unsafe on purpose. "Welding Tips and Tricks" for one.

Stinks about those mistakes of youth. Got some good sunburns around that age that I'll probably have to answer for.


----------



## under_the_hill

A summary of this episode.


----------



## capetrees

thanks for all the commercials


----------



## Jed1124

under_the_hill said:


> A summary of this episode.
> View attachment 699103
> View attachment 699105
> View attachment 699104
> View attachment 699106
> View attachment 699107



WOW!
I’ve seen some of his other stuff but that one takes the cake!


----------



## Skeans

under_the_hill said:


> Yes, I've seen bottlejacks used to fell over trees. Mentioning it was to point out that it was not a casual tree felling. I'll correct and say there is no excuse for cutting through the hinge in *this* situation based on what he said he planned to do.
> 
> Can't tell what you are doing in the picture (have a video?), but it certainly looks well beyond my skills.



We’ll gut the hearts on the large Doug fir depending on the area those ones had to be because they’d pull horribly. When using a full faced Dutchman like he did there’s a place if you want to butt to jump the stump with a snipe on the butt, swinging Dutchman is a bypass of the hinge to one side to pull a tree around when possible. You’ll see sometimes in clear cuts what looks like full faced Dutchman’s from guys releasing it from the hinge once the fall has started.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Skeans, I believe you know your stuff. Ole Marty in his element may know his too, but he might not know the characteristics of this oak species. I can't imagine intentionally cutting such a thin hinge on this tree much less then using a jack. I am sure that neither of us would let a crowd gather around it if we were running the saw, TV crew or no TV crew.

To all, I watch a lot of the realty shows. You would think from the shows that no one in Alaska or the Arctic knows how to fall a tree. Of course that is not true. But though dramatized and singled out, I think the tree fallings shown on these shows are pretty much reality and wouldn't be much different if the shows were all made in the lower 48. Most non-professionals have little to no training or sound education in falling. Many use unsafe techniques. Many survive unscathed nonetheless. Unfortunately, there are those that don't.

Ron


----------



## bayard

put a rope in the tree at least!!


----------



## Kel71

Ya marty raney is not anywhere near as good with a saw as he thinks he is.


----------



## TBS

I watched that part of the episode and just watched the stupidity unfold. The worst part of shows like this and ax men is that people form judgments about real professionals from what they see on these shows. 

One show built a remote cabin on a rock face in the piute mountains of kern County, that location was chosen because of the water source.....well, the people building this cabin had no clue that they picked a semi seasonal stream, let alone one that ran off of a cow pasture.


----------



## rarefish383

bayard said:


> put a rope in the tree at least!!


GEEEEZE, how long did it take for some one to say that. I could tie a monkey fist in the end of a rope and throw a tag line up 20-30 feet, or use a Big Shot and shoot a line up 60-70 feet easy, pull a bull line through, and let all those stupid people get on the end of the 17,000 pound bull line, 150 feet away, and just pull the damn thing over. But there is no drama in putting a rope in a tree and pulling it over. Look at all those cool little cuts that he had to put in the stump to get the bottle jack in. Now that took some skill. There is just no cure for stupid!


----------



## rarefish383

Bayard, I'm with you all the way buddy. Sometimes doing the right thing is just so easy it won't sell on TV.


----------



## gary courtney

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Is this the show with Marty?
> 
> A while back he brought a saw in to get worked on (he lives not far from here)
> 
> Whoever had sharpened them, it was almost laughable, angles were all out of whack, most around probably 50-60* tooth angle! Offered to sharpen, got told they were just fine like that.
> 
> He's a nice guy and all, but I usually try to go hide when he comes by, he's really pushy. Has no qualms of calling a baby ugly, even if there wasn't any reason to do so.


around these parts he call a baby ugly with momma standing there and might end up being a Jack Lambert lookalike ! LOL!


----------



## purdyite

I worked for electric utilities for 38 years, sat through all the safety meetings with the videos...those safety videos are what they should show on these networks, but of course no one would watch, just like not very many workers want to watch them. Those are the better instructions...don't watch "reality" shows for how to do anything!


----------



## Dave P 71801

I know I'm late to the party here but there's two things I'd like to say the first is is how in the **** do you get a Dutchman on the back cut? Or at least that's what it looks like to me in the picture posted earlier it looks like maybe he was unhappy with the cut because it was curving upwards so he backed out and re angled how stupid can you be? I also watched the episode and they show a glimpse of him sharpening the saw before cutting which I'm sure because of the way the cuts look the right side was more aggressive than the left so naturally it's going to curve to the right which won't be noticed in smaller trees but you get into some big wopd like that you'll find it. The second thing is 99% of what they show on Discovery Channel is here in the United States they are getting paid by the Discovery Channel that makes the people that do stuff on these shows employees of the Discovery Channel where is OSHA? They have used video evidence to issue millions in fines why are they not fineing Discovery Channel for this stuff? For the most part I'm sure Discovery Channel has a great team of lawyers to write contracts in a way that they aren't liable and that will probably suffice for anyone except for OSHA for lack of a better way of putting it OSHA will rip up a contract and piss on it I've seen them Crush many well written release of liability contracts one of these contracts in particular held up in court for everyone except OSHA just my two cent and one more thing that just came to mind how many people has the Discovery Channel influence into doing something they were not qualified to do I guess what I'm saying is how many people out there saw them cut the trees on that show and thought that looks easy and they went and got a saw and did just like on the show and hurt themselves in a way that could have been prevented with ppe and training


----------



## Skeans

Dave P 71801 said:


> And the jacks on the low side so that means whoever is operating it is going to have to be on the low side you can't fix stupid



That jack in my picture is dead center of the back cut the low side was cut up first. There’s times you do stand on the low side when cutting timber is it a great practice but there’s time there’s no where else to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave P 71801

I was looking at a picture that was posted but was not part of the show I deleted my comment because it was based on misinformation


----------



## corey006

Just bumping this up.

Just watched their latest episode.

Again no PPE.

Cutting 8ft off ground.

Cutting off an unstable wobbly metal step ladder.

Cut a massive tree right close to the building.

Crazy huge wedge.

Ever poorer back cut.

NO hinge.

Had his son come up side of same ladder he was using to hastily pound a couple wedge.

I am no pro.

I had a huge tree in my yard one time....and I paid $300 for professional to take it down.

Marty Rainey.....its amazing be is alive or hasnt killed anyone....


----------



## rarefish383

I’ve quite watching all of these reality, Dangerous, shows, all drama. My friend fishes out of Oregon inlet in Hatteras, NC. He got behind one of the Wicked Tuna boats one time and was in the filming. He was so far back his 30’ Contender was a little blue and white dot heading South as the WT boat was heading East. The Captain started yelling “F’n Sport fisher is running across my lines!“ F’n Sport fisher gonna F’n cut my F’n lines, F’n off”. He was at least a mile back, no where near the WT boat. In real life fishermen wave at you when you pass them. But what drama is in two guys waving good morning to each other?

I was watching one of those Alaska wilderness shows and the guy kept looking at the camera saying he had to shoot “This Moose” today, or he would starve over the winter. Then he stuck the rifle butt under his armpit and shot over the moose. Then I found out that after filming, when weather got real bad, most of the cast lived in California.

As far as tree work goes, I was fourth generation in a family owned business, studied Botany at UofMD, climbed for 40 years, was licensed and insured. I can’t believe those idiots get $30-$100,000 per episode making people think real tree men are that stupid.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Dave P 71801 said:


> I know I'm late to the party here but there's two things I'd like to say the first is is how in the **** do you get a Dutchman on the back cut? Or at least that's what it looks like to me in the picture posted earlier it looks like maybe he was unhappy with the cut because it was curving upwards so he backed out and re angled how stupid can you be? I also watched the episode and they show a glimpse of him sharpening the saw before cutting which I'm sure because of the way the cuts look the right side was more aggressive than the left so naturally it's going to curve to the right which won't be noticed in smaller trees but you get into some big wopd like that you'll find it. The second thing is 99% of what they show on Discovery Channel is here in the United States they are getting paid by the Discovery Channel that makes the people that do stuff on these shows employees of the Discovery Channel where is OSHA? They have used video evidence to issue millions in fines why are they not fineing Discovery Channel for this stuff? For the most part I'm sure Discovery Channel has a great team of lawyers to write contracts in a way that they aren't liable and that will probably suffice for anyone except for OSHA for lack of a better way of putting it OSHA will rip up a contract and piss on it I've seen them Crush many well written release of liability contracts one of these contracts in particular held up in court for everyone except OSHA just my two cent and one more thing that just came to mind how many people has the Discovery Channel influence into doing something they were not qualified to do I guess what I'm saying is how many people out there saw them cut the trees on that show and thought that looks easy and they went and got a saw and did just like on the show and hurt themselves in a way that could have been prevented with ppe and training


They might not be filming in an OSHA state, for example in SC we can tell the osha man to go pound sand.


----------



## J_Ashley

The first screaming red flag - _"We don't have time for the wind to die down..."_

That's if the overly-dramatic trailer didn't already tip one off...

As if we don't already have a bad enough reputation for being toothless, barefooted rednecks - Please, dear God, keep these fools out of Kentucky...


----------



## Drifter2406

I remember this episode, me and the missus couldn't believe what we were seeing, I agree that there is a lot of dubious goings on in this program, the impression they give is that there is only three and then you see all these other faces now and again. It's a shame as I was told by someone I work with that he didn't need PPE when he used his new chainsaw as he had watched a show on telly and he never used it! Guess what show?


----------



## 3000 FPS

I quite watching that show a long time ago. To many stupid people on there. 
This is just another example.


----------



## lone wolf

under_the_hill said:


> Discovery's "Homestead Rescue" show covers homesteaders who have gotten in over their heads and offers them expert/professional help to make it work.
> 
> Please view this episode "Poisoned" from Season 4 at around the 12 minute mark (just after the first commercial break).
> https://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/homestead-rescue/full-episodes/poisoned
> 
> No safety glasses, hard hats, or chaps.
> Amateurs (the people supposedly being helped) shown casually using saws.
> @ 13:00 A large oak tree in unknown condition
> The family is gathered around the base of this oak as it is bottle jacked over - including the daughter!
> STILL NO PPE
> The family INVITED TO STAND AT THE BASE AS THE TREE IS CUT WITH NO PPE
> The "expert" cuts through the g-ddamn hinge and the oak tree falls backwards with the appearance that everyone is still around the tree.
> Another "close call"
> "Expert" apologizes for what could have happened.
> 
> Both the dangerous behavior and the using of these naive (I don't mean this unkindly) homesteaders as props is reprehensible. The father even accepts the apology, when if he knew how dangerous what just happened was and how irresponsible this show and its producers are, he should be outraged.
> 
> The only possible excuse is that the danger was a lie created by the show producers. Did Discovery set up this danger by mixing the cuts out of order and adding voiceover screams of the women, but in reality with only the "expert" and his helper right next to the tree at the time he cuts through the hinge? All this done to make it exciting while giving viewers a terrible impression of arborist profession. Real or a setup, there is no excuse for a professional to cut through the hinge.
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong forum, but I'm upset by how irresponsible the production was on this fake reality show. The producers would probably say it highlights the danger of tree work and it's a good thing, but it's a mockery and awful and they should be ashamed.


I cant believe how stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

So-called "reality shows" are not reality". They are hyped-up with drama to enhance viewership.


----------



## serdie

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> So-called "reality shows" are not reality". They are hyped-up with drama to enhance viewership.


He has as much right to a saw as Baldwin does to a firearm. Can’t fix stupid


----------



## hosocat

rarefish383 said:


> I’ve quite watching all of these reality, Dangerous, shows, all drama. My friend fishes out of Oregon inlet in Hatteras, NC. He got behind one of the Wicked Tuna boats one time and was in the filming. He was so far back his 30’ Contender was a little blue and white dot heading South as the WT boat was heading East. The Captain started yelling “F’n Sport fisher is running across my lines!“ F’n Sport fisher gonna F’n cut my F’n lines, F’n off”. He was at least a mile back, no where near the WT boat. In real life fishermen wave at you when you pass them. But what drama is in two guys waving good morning to each other?
> 
> I was watching one of those Alaska wilderness shows and the guy kept looking at the camera saying he had to shoot “This Moose” today, or he would starve over the winter. Then he stuck the rifle butt under his armpit and shot over the moose. Then I found out that after filming, when weather got real bad, most of the cast lived in California.
> 
> As far as tree work goes, I was fourth generation in a family owned business, studied Botany at UofMD, climbed for 40 years, was licensed and insured. I can’t believe those idiots get $30-$100,000 per episode making people think real tree men are that stupid.


Yeah, I remember an episode of some stupid Alaska show. About a guy and his small family living off grid on a subsistence level, hand to mouth. It was all dramatic about how this guy had to go out on a dangerous hunt, all on his own, for moose or something. And his family had to have the meat for survival or they would all starve to death in the cruel Alaska winter. So this guy walks out of his humble, subsistence cabin and climbs into his piper cub and flies to moose country!!! How stupid do they think people are? He could have bought a years supply of frozen chicken just for the cost of gas for that airplane trip!!!


----------



## 501Maico

It's disturbing to me that these shows have enough viewers to keep them on the air. I never imagined that old B&W movies on TCM and 50's 60's TV shows could be so enjoyable.


----------



## 3000 FPS

serdie said:


> He has as much right to a saw as Baldwin does to a firearm. Can’t fix stupid


Ok that one cracked me up.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

Damn.

If I was there I would have said for everyone to get back, and also, stop jacking the tree and put a rope in it!!

The producers of the show should have been investigated by OSHA or some such watchdog. 

I have actually helped someone teach some C class faller prospects in the USFS up in AK. We demoed using a jack (an actual loggers jack, can't remember the brand off hand). I did not necessarily agree, because of the possibility of a barber chair, but the instructor bent an 18 in. hemlock over around 20 degrees from vertical (with a face cut and shallow back cut already in it) and then cut enough additional holding wood to fell it. He was showing that you can move a lot of weight with a jack. Just the opposite of the TV show scenario!!


----------



## sand sock

under_the_hill said:


> A summary of this episode.
> View attachment 699103
> View attachment 699105
> View attachment 699104
> View attachment 699106
> View attachment 699107


Have you ever seen wrangler stars utube channel? That guy is a disaster with a chain saw. Allegedly he was a FS approved sawyer. The stuff he has filmed himself doing. He should be looking like the offspring of rescue randy and one of the crash dummies from the , "whats holding you back?


----------



## sand sock

gary courtney said:


> Shows like that will cause the feds to start regulating chainsaws like guns!


Quick ban paper and pens, because of the carnage they produce in the hands of lawyers and law makers


----------



## Burning man

sand sock said:


> Have you ever seen wrangler stars utube channel? That guy is a disaster with a chain saw. Allegedly he was a FS approved sawyer. The stuff he has filmed himself doing. He should be looking like the offspring of rescue randy and one of the crash dummies from the , "whats holding you back?



Well having seen how lazy some hotshot crew sawyers get with a saw forest service approved doesn't mean much.


----------



## sand sock

he has 1 vid somewhere, where is using a little half ton jack.


----------



## Sawdust Man

Most stuff on tv is bogus ("news" included), it's for the very gullible.
Nobody with any common sense watches it for instruction on how to do things.


----------



## 3000 FPS

What a moron.


----------



## Drifter2406

How do these people get through life who's self belief far outweighs there ability? 
Unfortunately there are some people who will watch this and think it is good info and might try it, let's hope not.


----------



## sand sock

Drifter2406 said:


> How do these people get through life who's self belief far outweighs there ability?
> Unfortunately there are some people who will watch this and think it is good info and might try it, let's hope not.


My in laws are city people. They were telling me this is the greatest guy and show ever. I saw 1 episode and their just buffoons and dangerous. City people just have no clue on how life isnt what you see on tv


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

Years ago I tried to straighten my rear bumper (lady rear-ended my Dakota) using a cheap come-along from the hardware store. Wasn't working, so I made a cheater out of two eight foot 2 by 4s screwed together with some blocks... what could go wrong? The come-along basically crumpled into scrap metal. The 16.5 k winch I have, that is mounted on a custom bumper fabbed out of nearly 1/4 in. steel, and mounted on the F-350 I now have would _probably_ be able to straighten a bumper, but I would never do that! The same winch tore a 12 in. diameter limb off an oak, but that is another story (I was not trying to do that -- had a block hung on it). 

Heavily loading a system that has components with unknown limits is a really bad idea. Everyone has seen vids of people trying to yank a stuck vehicle out of the mud with a beefy 4 by 4, and just pulling off the bumper! Still feel guilty about returning the "defective" come-along for a replacement, but I have spent thousands at that same store since then. And it was a cheaply made tool, but could shoulda read what the load capacity was and thought about that for a bit.


----------



## Cricket

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Years ago I tried to straighten my rear bumper (lady rear-ended my Dakota) using a cheap come-along from the hardware store. Wasn't working, so I made a cheater out of two eight foot 2 by 4s screwed together with some blocks... what could go wrong? The come-along basically crumpled into scrap metal. The 16.5 k winch I have, that is mounted on a custom bumper fabbed out of nearly 1/4 in. steel, and mounted on the F-350 I now have would _probably_ be able to straighten a bumper, but I would never do that! The same winch tore a 12 in. diameter limb off an oak, but that is another story (I was not trying to do that -- had a block hung on it).
> 
> Heavily loading a system that has components with unknown limits is a really bad idea. Everyone has seen vids of people trying to yank a stuck vehicle out of the mud with a beefy 4 by 4, and just pulling off the bumper! Still feel guilty about returning the "defective" come-along for a replacement, but I have spent thousands at that same store since then. And it was a cheaply made tool, but could shoulda read what the load capacity was and thought about that for a bit.


There's a poem by Kipling which contains the line "We only of Creation (0h, luckier bridge and rail) Abide the twin damnation— To fail and know we fail."

Also that of having things snap and whack our head off... one of my earlier memories of my Dad trying to pull a huge rock out of the pasture, with our old International Travel-All, and having the 1" chain snap and send a link whizzing past my head. That'll get your attention, even at 11.


----------



## sb47

Those are reality shows and have nothing to do with reality. It's made up drama. There are lots of shows like that. Stop watching them. Nothing is real in those shows.


----------



## Cricket

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Years ago I tried to straighten my rear bumper (lady rear-ended my Dakota) using a cheap come-along from the hardware store. Wasn't working, so I made a cheater out of two eight foot 2 by 4s screwed together with some blocks... what could go wrong? The come-along basically crumpled into scrap metal. The 16.5 k winch I have, that is mounted on a custom bumper fabbed out of nearly 1/4 in. steel, and mounted on the F-350 I now have would _probably_ be able to straighten a bumper, but I would never do that! The same winch tore a 12 in. diameter limb off an oak, but that is another story (I was not trying to do that -- had a block hung on it).
> 
> Heavily loading a system that has components with unknown limits is a really bad idea. Everyone has seen vids of people trying to yank a stuck vehicle out of the mud with a beefy 4 by 4, and just pulling off the bumper! Still feel guilty about returning the "defective" come-along for a replacement, but I have spent thousands at that same store since then. And it was a cheaply made tool, but could shoulda read what the load capacity was and thought about that for a bit.


There's a poem by Kipling which contains the line "We only of Creation (0h, luckier bridge and rail) Abide the twin damnation— To fail and know we fail."

Also that of having things snap and whack our head off... one of my earlier memories of my Dad trying to pull a huge rock out of the pasture, with our old International Travel-All, and having the 1" chain snap and send a link whizzing past my head. That'll get your attention, even at 11.


----------



## joe25DA

I stopped watching network television a few years ago. I occasionally watch forged in fire. All the drama and ******** turns me away. I watch a few different channels on YouTube. Guys who salvage old cars, trucks, equipment. No drama.


----------



## Wood Knot

Cricket said:


> There's a poem by Kipling which contains the line "We only of Creation (0h, luckier bridge and rail) Abide the twin damnation— To fail and know we fail."
> 
> Also that of having things snap and whack our head off... one of my earlier memories of my Dad trying to pull a huge rock out of the pasture, with our old International Travel-All, and having the 1" chain snap and send a link whizzing past my head. That'll get your attention, even at 11.


Cricket, you get bonus points for quoting Kipling! I had a similar near-death experience with a broken chain, in my youth. Truly something to remember, if you manage to survive!


----------

